# For those puzzling through Master Wei Shu Ren's TaiJi teachings...



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 19, 2017)

I found some articles on this site that are well written and helpful. Very clear discussion of where the late master was at. The school also has lineage with Dong family TaiJi also, as well as a Wing Chun and Ngo Cho. 

Wei Shuren | Master Tai Chi Today


----------

